# Project HID HALO ( needing some donations )



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok i have been working really really hard on making these hid halos. 
*
so far i have completed on gettin the following parts :

A6 D2S lenses

Halo Headlights.

94-01 Integra Low Beam Glass Projection bulbs ( donated by sage 3)

*

but now i am asking fellow members to help donate some of their hard earned cash for me to finally complete my project.
*
i currently need/found are these items :

OEM HID Ballast and Bulbs - 260

*

those are the only thing i need to finally complete my project.

i am not asking to much out of the members so i will be also giving back after this project is complete.

*

every member that donates 10 dollars or more for me will recieve a 5 % discount on all their orders 50- 99 dollars

every member that donate 20 dollars or more for me will automatically get a 15 % off their next 100 - 200 dollar order.

( limit of 200 dollars )

*

this is my way to say thanks for helping me complete my project.

Thank You all for your time and donations !

P. S. 
This will also benefit you all in the future for i plan on making more than just one single set for me but will also be making a set for all that are interested.

thanks.

- _LIUSPEED_




this post has been approved by adam


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

for those that dont know what im talkin when i say the integra low beam projection bulb i saying










the glass bulb u see on the left.


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

sounds awesome dude. I will definately help you out in the next few days once i get some spare cash. bills rule me right now!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

runik said:


> *bills rule me right now *


ya, they own me 2, i gotta take care of stuff that doesnt pertain to me(had to buy starter for parent's van today) but i will be hitting up some junkyards soon so i'll look out for them bulbs


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Sup, Lui. I have a extra set of integra headlights that are already opened up from my HID projector project. My project is finally complete, so this was jus my back up set. I should postin up some pix soon. PM me if your intrested on the headlights.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I read that halogen 'projectors' are not necesarily the same as the ones on HID cars (unless otherwise noted). For example Hyundai uses halogen projectors on 'almost' all their cars. As you can imagine a hyundai light is cheaper than an acura one.
Anyway, if you have D2S projectors from an audi, why do you need the acura one?
Also for less that $200 you can get yourself hella bulbs and ballasts off ebay. I did.
I would 'race' you to HID, even though I have all my parts:
the aformentioned lights and 5-series projectors and halos.
But I won't be installing them or starting the conversion until august.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

seth,

i want the acura bulbs for high beams ( jes for kicks and styling )

i really dont want ballast and bulbs off ebay cuz alot of them are generic kinds that wont give out the long lasting effects of it.

sage3.. how much are you asking for the set of integra lights?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

well,
I only meant ones by phillips, osram and/or hella. Nothing else.

Seth


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

a note liu.. the integra low beam (the projector) sucks.. i can only imagine how much it would suck for high beam?.. i suggest maybe putting a IS300 high beam reflector in it.. just a thought.. it seems as though all integras i see on the road.. there lighting sux.. i may be wrong though.. just throwing you ideas'


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm also almost finish w/ my halo HID project I might have pictures next week or the following week. I'm getting ready to close the headlights. But I'm only using 1 set of projectors (A6's) than I'm going to use the OEM bulbs and ballast of a BMW X5.

The only concern is that I'm not sure how much I will be able to adjust or aim the headlights afer installation. Liu how are you going to do aim yours?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

good job.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

WasKie said:


> *I'm also almost finish w/ my halo HID project I might have pictures next week or the following week. I'm getting ready to close the headlights. But I'm only using 1 set of projectors (A6's) than I'm going to use the OEM bulbs and ballast of a BMW X5.
> 
> The only concern is that I'm not sure how much I will be able to adjust or aim the headlights afer installation. Liu how are you going to do aim yours? *


i probably aim them before i seal up the heads one way or another i will aim them.

holy only reason i wanted the integra is cuz it beam pattern sux so therefore using it as a hi beam will make light scatter everywhere makin it more like hi beams


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Mine have been done. The final project turned out better than I thought. With using the integra headlights. Who ever said using the integra headlights suck was wrong. I even got the purple hue that u see like the BMW and Audi's.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

sage do you have pictures of your headlights?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

The hue is just the prism effect from the lens, not the actual light.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok here is what i found out.


i can get oem A6 D2S bulbs and ballast for 260

and

i might be picking up sage3 integra projection units for 40

so donation everyone ! 

this is what i need to be completed !


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Here is a little preview. Sorry the camera I used sucks, but ya get the idea.



















The angeleye pix is new and the projector one is old. No big changes on the projectors, just perfected my angeleyes. I am now running four rings not two and yes they are really bright. You can even see them during the day


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sage.. 

do u have pix of the integra projector units for me.

thanks.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Sage3, how did you do the angel eyes?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no one gonna help me with a small donation?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

liuspeed, ill chip in a 10 spot i guess, since i really want HID for my car, and if you can do it, then im all for it
cant really afford any more than that, im on a tight budget as it is already, but i guess every bit counts


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

thank you very much go4broke44


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

*hey man*

can i send it 2 ur paypal acc? i could spare 20 bucks this month, besides, i got everything i need


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

^^^ 
sage that's hot I like the 4 halos's rings


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

you say you would give back all the money once the project is complete.. i have 200$ extra in my acct...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

tick yes sure u can send to my paypal account. [email protected]

holy200sx.. no... what part of DONATION do you not understand.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

> those are the only thing i need to finally complete my project.
> 
> i am not asking to much out of the members so i will be also giving back after this project is complete.


maybe i misunderstood "i will be also giving back after this project is complete."


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i think he means, he will be giving back to the nissan community, as in he will know how to make the HID projector headlights, and therefore can market them, and prolly hook us forum whores up with discounts on them.... i dunno, maybe thats what he meant


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *i think he means, he will be giving back to the nissan community, as in he will know how to make the HID projector headlights, and therefore can market them, and prolly hook us forum whores up with discounts on them.... i dunno, maybe thats what he meant *


exactly


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

thanks to Alex Nguyen for your donation ! Greatly appreicated !

come on who else can be a good guy like alex and provide a small donation !


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

liu i gave you a donation when i got the shirts. but i gotta check my account to see how much flow i got to spare


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> *thanks to Alex Nguyen for your donation ! Greatly appreicated !
> *


np, i wanna see how these turn out anyways.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

thanks a bunch.

anyone else help donate a few bux?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok i have 60 bux now !

i need 240 more dollars to complete this project?

anyone care to help?


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would help b.c I have made a set of custom HID projectors for my B15, but I have to buy a new tranny right now. Sorry wish I could help money wise, but if you have any questions you can always come to me.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

thanks a ton amy !


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Liu I would help ya out, but you know I aint got any money being a fellow Target Team Member just like you. Hell why are you asking for money is probably a good clue as to how much I got bro. :-D


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bump !


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no more donations?


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

too poor now with all these damn installation costs. damn retarded mechanics. DURRRR


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
How much does what you want to do cost. And how much do you still need?

Seth

P.S. I just picked up a pair of 2000 540i headlamps with bulb and halo for $135. One is cracked and both have broken tabs.
That plus the $180 for Hella bulbs and ballasts isn't terribly steep. But if you need 10 bucks...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it gonna cost me 290

i need 230 left.

i have 60 bux donation.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

ive got one intega headlight set if it would help


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have them coming from sage3 already.

all i need is the D2S bulbs and ballast ( OEM ones ).

i found them but i have not enough cash to buy them.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok i have been working really really hard on making these hid halos. 
*
so far i have completed on gettin the following parts :

A6 D2S lenses

Halo Headlights.

94-01 Integra Low Beam Glass Projection bulbs ( donated by sage 3)

*

but now i am asking fellow members to help donate some of their hard earned cash for me to finally complete my project.
*
i currently need/found are these items :

OEM HID Ballast and Bulbs - 260

*

those are the only thing i need to finally complete my project.

i am not asking to much out of the members so i will be also giving back after this project is complete.

*

every member that donates 10 dollars or more for me will recieve a 5 % discount on all their orders 50- 99 dollars

every member that donate 20 dollars or more for me will automatically get a 15 % off their next 100 - 200 dollar order.

( limit of 200 dollars )

*

this is my way to say thanks for helping me complete my project.

Thank You all for your time and donations !

P. S. 
This will also benefit you all in the future for i plan on making more than just one single set for me but will also be making a set for all that are interested.

thanks.

- _LIUSPEED_




this post has been approved by adam  [/B]


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Ok, I'm a bit confused here. You're basically asking people to help pay to make lights for your car? Then once you've finished you're going to require them to pay for all their own parts for their lights? 

Ok and to add to this. This isn't something that hasn't been done, so you're not exactly pioneering it. Others have done it and documented how to do it.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

He's got a point!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea, he does liu.. you should probably just save up like everyone else does on the board when there is something they want.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well that not all true.

i ask for donation and when i make them i give them the % discount for helping me make it.

that is what i mean.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *well that not all true.
> 
> i ask for donation and when i make them i give them the % discount for helping me make it.
> 
> that is what i mean. *


So you're saying that you're going to give them a percentage off of your labor costs correct? Since there's really no way you can take money off of material costs. So out of curiousity, how much are you planning on selling a set of these lights for? I really don't know of anyone who is going to be willing to fork out over $500 for a set of lights that are made in Taiwan.

Not trying to ruin your post. I just don't understand how it is that you're rationalizing asking other people to pay for this mod. Why not just do like everyone else does. Save up and pay for it yourself..


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i think he is trying to make the set, then sell that set.. and with his "discount" of X amount, it will probably be taken off the set of im est. +600$ lights.. if not more.. just add the total of parts already.. DS2 projectors 100, halos headlights, 150, hid setup, 300, (i dont know why but) integra projectors, another amount of money, Labor, assembly, and prettying up the headlights.. who knows how much, but you know somewhere along this, he also has to make money off it.. i guess he will have to just make one set for himself, and be happy knowing people would rather save up 6...700 dollars for something better..



liu dont take this stuff personally, i find it good someone is trying to do this again.. but, i think you are taking it a little overboard.,.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well it doesnt matter i mean if you guys give a donation that fine and i will give u discount etc. i have majority of the parts already i saved up/ if you fellas dont want to give donations that fine by me but im saying that if you are willing to do give donation it be greatly appreciated and all that.

none of this stuff is taken personally so dont fret too much about it. the price of the set probably be 400-500 depending on cost of parts labor etc but the acutal price of these are still up in the air and in discussion. 

majority of all the things i have done for this project is me saving up. few are from donations from a few good friends on the board that willing to help out.

like i stated earlier u make a donation it greatly appreciated but if you dont that fine either and i wont hate you for it.

i am continuing on this project and working hard on it as we speak. so if you thinking that im jes not doing anything on my end and asking people to pay for everything you are completely wrong.

donation is nice and helpful but it dont mean that im forcing anyone to make a donation.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

And Liu scores a point as well.


----------

